# Who needs plain White !



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Since I did my cycling helmet and shoes with a splatter paint design (Color Me Crazy video). I also did a pair of sneakers for myself, and another helmet for a friend. My latest paint job was a pair of golf shoes for Farther Wayne. Maybe this will take a couple strokes off his game.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfIAplhC5QQ


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

zipp2001 said:


> Since I did my cycling helmet and shoes with a splatter paint design (Color Me Crazy video). I also did a pair of sneakers for myself, and another helmet for a friend. My latest paint job was a pair of golf shoes for Farther Wayne. Maybe this will take a couple strokes off his game.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfIAplhC5QQ


You're not going to suggest "splash" handlebar tape too I hope.


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

velodog said:


> You're not going to suggest "splash" handlebar tape too I hope.


No but does this color combo work ?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

zipp2001 said:


> No but does this color combo work ?
> View attachment 318178
> View attachment 318178


That hurt my eyes.


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is just a peek of my cycling kit that is in production right now. I also have bib shorts, arm/leg warmers, gloves, shoe covers, and cycling caps.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

zipp2001 said:


> Here is just a peek of my cycling kit that is in production right now. I also have bib shorts, arm/leg warmers, gloves, shoe covers, and cycling caps.
> View attachment 318179
> 
> View attachment 318180


Love it, looks great!!


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Tri to understand. 

The coupe de grass - gatorskins on a TT bike (spelling intentional).


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Those shoes and helmet are majorly pimpin'! Good for you.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

It looks like a collision between Jackson Pollock and RuPaul - and I do NOT mean that in a bad way. I don't think I'd wear it, and I certainly wouldn't go to the trouble of making it (even if I had the artistic talent), but if it works for you, I say well done. I'll bet you get a lot of smiles and thumbsups on the road, and that's a good thing.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Dude, 
You need more to do.


----------

